# Sinus Issues



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

I’ve had sinus issues for as long as I can remember but it certainly got worse once my eardrum needed replacing.

Some things I’ve tried are prescription sprays such as : Nasonex & Softamycin which give moderate relief.

I’ve tried those nose tea pot things with the salt but I can’t seem to get the hang of it. Currently I’m steaming my face using a big bowl filled with boiling water and adding peppermint and tea tree essential oils. This seems to work better than the prescription drugs.

Today I stumbled upon THIS device called
Navage. The reviews sound promising.

Has anyone tried this?

What methods do you use for relieving & clearing sinus infections?

https://www.amazon.ca/Navage-Nasal-...avage+nasal+care+system&qid=1576204144&sr=8-3


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2019)

When my sinuses act up and I feel a sinus infection coming on, the only thing I use is Arm & Hammer Simply Saline solution.  Once in the morning and then again in the evening, for a few days.  Usually by then, the problem is gone.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Gemma said:


> When my sinuses act up and I feel a sinus infection coming on, the only thing I use is Arm & Hammer Simply Saline solution.  Once in the morning and then again in the evening, for a few days.  Usually by then, the problem is gone.


 I much prefer to use something drug free and hope we have it here in Canada. 
Thank you. I look forward to trying it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 12, 2019)

Gemma said:


> When my sinuses act up and I feel a sinus infection coming on, the only thing I use is Arm & Hammer Simply Saline solution.  Once in the morning and then again in the evening, for a few days.  Usually by then, the problem is gone.


I tried this for the first time last year when my sinuses where acting up. It really does work,very soothing. I keep it on hand and use it when the air gets so dry during the winter months. A can lasts quite awhile.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2019)

In the winter I use a few drops of Ponaris with good results.

In my area they keep it behind the counter at the pharmacy but it does not require a prescription.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> In the winter I use a few drops of Ponaris with good results.
> 
> In my area they keep it behind the counter at the pharmacy but it does not require a prescription.
> 
> View attachment 84535


I just looked this up and it looks promising.
 Today I’m going out to get some. 
Thank you Aunt  Bea.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2019)

I bought this inhaler in March because of severe sinus headaches, used it maybe 4 times..Headaches gone and never came back!!! Best buy ever!!!!


----------



## Pecos (Dec 13, 2019)

I used a netti pot with warm water and a little salt.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2019)

Get a bottle of good hot Polish horseradish.

Eat some.  WOW~


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Get a bottle of good hot Polish horseradish.
> 
> Eat some.  WOW~


Ummmmm...
NO!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Today I went to bed, bath and beyond and bought that Navage Unit and I really like it. I’m going to start using it twice a day until this starts clearing up.

I couidn’t find any Arm & Hammer Simply Saline but I’m going out tomorrow to look some more. If I can’t find it I’m ordering it from amazon online along with the Ponaris. The reviews were fabulous.

Thank you all for the tips. I have an appointment with my ENT specialist February 18th


----------



## gennie (Dec 13, 2019)

Personal experience:  I had severe sinus problems for years until I discovered the cause.  

I used netti pots, sprays, mists, washes, tons of Benadryl, every new thing that came on market but nothing really did more than keep it under control.  

I was leaving a market one day and - needing an extra hand - I put the cash register receipt in my mouth to keep it from blowing away.  Immediately my head went from being perfectly clear to eyes and nose streaming like from a fountain.  A little research showed a certain type of cash register receipt contained large quantities of concentrated BPA.  Use of that kind of receipt ended quickly.  My research now began and I was astonished to learn the number of places one can become contaminated.

I asked about it at my next allergist's appointment and after much sputtering he finally said "yes, it can be a problem but it's impossible to avoid so just keep a little spray bottle of this in your pocket (and he pulled a container out of his pocket), I use it several times a day myself, he said.  I'll write you a scrip."  I said no thanks and walked out.  

He also said there were no tests for BPA.  Later I found that a simple urine test will show how much exists in your body at a given time.  Problem severe?  Ask for test just for kicks.

After becoming aware of cause and carefully avoiding exposure, my sinuses stopped giving me problems other than occasional hay fever.  

BPA is now being phased out of things but 10 yrs ago, it contaminated many everyday items as well as food and drink and it is not entirely eliminated in your urine as the allergist tried to tell me.  It was not known how long the body retains it when I last looked.

I have studied all the different ways we are exposed to BPA (far less now than 10 yrs. ago) but it's still out there. You have to do your homework.  Google is your friend.

To start, throw away all your old plastic.  Most contain BPA and it leaches into  your food when you nuke it, when it goes through the dish washer or when you just store a bit of leftover.  That's just one example.  Google it and you will be surprised where it can be found.  Just for fun, look up how many places it was used 10/15 years ago.  Have you noticed how many ads and labels now say NO BPA

But since so much of it is now being eliminated, I bet allergist's offices are much less crowded.  

*The Impact of Bisphenol A and Phthalates on Allergy, Asthma, and Immune Function: A Review of Latest Findings*

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4626318/


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

For years, I've used hydraSense for my sinus issues. It's 100% natural desalinated seawater. They've
recently come out with pouches that you mix with water in a neti-pot type of container. I'll stick to
the canister for its ease of use. I use medium stream. Works for me.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 18, 2019)

I used to have endless sinus problems. I found several things that help. I'll try to be brief:
1. Avoid dairy, especially milk and ice cream. No soy milk either - it can irritate your sinuses.
2. Avoid cold food and drinks. 
3. Take a lot of vitamin C.
4. Cut way down on salt.
5. Drink a lot of plain water, preferably room-temp, not ice-cold.
6. If you want to irrigate your sinuses, use a_ baby's ear syringe_, available cheap at drugstores. Fill it with warm, mild salt water, tilt your head back and squirt into one nostril. Cough it back and then spit out. Repeat it with the other nostril. This will stimulate mucus drainage without deluging your sinus cavities (a lot more comfortable too IMO). Important: Sterilize the syringe after each use, in the dishwasher or hot water. This is why I suggest an ear syringe - a baby's nasal syringe is harder to sterilize. Germs can build up and cause infections.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I used a netti pot with warm water and a little salt.


Actually it needs to be distilled water. Otherwise you're flushing whatever contaminants are in the water up into your sinuses. I get that sinus rinse & use the Netti squeeze bottle.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Keesha when my sinuses are bad I use one packet of that sinus rinse powder in my Netti bottle every other day.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Keesha when my sinuses are bad I use one packet of that sinus rinse powder in my Netti bottle every other day.


Yes. I’ve got one of those spray things with the salt packages. I must get it out again. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

If my nose dries out I put a little dabette of Vicks or Mentholatum in the nostrils.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

abeland1 said:


> Sinusitis is the reason I discovered colloidal silver over 30 years ago. I had been suffering from sinus infections my entire life. My work involved frequent travel all over the world. At each destination, within a few days, I would come down with a sinus infection. I would seek help from the local medical community, which would result in the injection of the latest antibiotic. That would usually clear up in a few days. I had a long history of trying to remedy this situation. I had seen many ear nose and throat specialists and allergists and even had an operation, an SMR (subcutaneous membrane restructure), but I was still subject to infections. I was then, and I still am, disdainful of "alternative medicine." I was in Las Vegas on a job and had been unable to work for three days. I had been bedridden with a fever that would break and reappear, drink a lot of water, and "sweat it out." I was awake in the middle of the night and listening to an all-night radio program that featured guests promoting various "wacko" subject from flying saucers to conspiracy theories.
> One of these guests was promoting colloidal silver. He sounded more rational than the usual people on this program. I had not been aware that silver had been used extensively as an antimicrobial before the introduction of antibiotics. The next morning I called the local health food store and ordered an 8-ounce bottle of the colloidal silver they recommended. They sent over by a taxi, and the driver delivered it to my hotel room. It came with a dropper, and I started to flood my sinus cavities with it. Within two hours, all my symptoms disappeared. I was determined to never be without this remedy in the future.
> A few months later, I went to the Philippine for what was to be a relatively long term assignment. I had been using the colloidal silver I bought in Las Vegas, and it was preventing any recurrence of my sinus problems. I was down to my last few ounces, so I called the health food store in Las Vegas and told them I wanted more of the same thing. They said that they had switched to a new, improved version. So I accepted this and ordered. I received a dark amber-colored substance with a strong vinegar-like taste and was very different from what I expected. I decided to find out precisely what "colloidal silver" was and how it is made. Being an electrical engineer, I was more fortunate in this endeavor that most people in this endeavor. The process of electrolysis was no mystery to me, and Michael Faraday I regarded as an old friend. On researching what the "state-of-the-art" for making this substance was, it was apparent that no electronics expertise had been applied. I bought some pure silver, 999, and proceeded to make my own.



Colloidal Silver is an awesome natural antibiotic. I’ve got a bottle and should start using it again. I stopped using treatments that worked. I’m not sure why. I think I forget. My memory isn’t as good as it used to be. 
Thanks for the post. I happen to believe in holistic methods. It’s was my area of study.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Colloidal Silver is that pills or liquid or what?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If my nose dries out I put a little dabette of Vicks or Mentholatum in the nostrils.



Ditto. Another thing I forget about is that I know have seasonal allergies making certain times of the year horrible. The poplar trees around here drop these fluffy white things that drive my sinuses nuts.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Colloidal Silver is that pills or liquid or what?



A clear liquid like water.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

OMG the cottonwoods!! Those are the worst!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

Try nonmedicinal inhalants called boom boom. www.boomboomenergy.com


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> OMG the cottonwoods!! Those are the worst!


Is that what they are called? Those things drive me crazy  and I’m crazy enough as it is . Lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes we have them in KS & every year they let loose all that cotton & pollen. It's an allergy version of Woodstock. This city I moved to has them worse than where I came from. I can't even see where they're coming from. Mystery trees in the neighborhood.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Try nonmedicinal inhalants called boom boom. www.boomboomenergy.com


Wow. These look promising. 
Thank you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

I use the Vick's vapor sticks too.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Yes we have them in KS & every year they let loose all that cotton & pollen. It's an allergy version of Woodstock. This city I moved to has them worse than where I came from. I can't even see where they're coming from. Mystery trees in the neighborhood.



It’s like it’s snows here in spring with these silly fluffy things that make my like miserable  lol
We are surrounded by forest . That’s where they come from here.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I use the Vick's vapor sticks too.



Vapour sticks? What are they ?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Hold on I'll show ya.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

One is Vick's brand & one is Walgreen's brand.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Yup. Sounds like cotton wood trees.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> One is Vick's brand & one is Walgreen's brand.
> View attachment 112748


Oh yeah. Those things. I love those things. Inhaler thingy’s. 
Thanks. Those are nice.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Yup. Sounds like cotton wood trees.


I’ve ajways thought they came from the Poplar tree. Apparently cottonwood IS Poplar. It’s a nice wood to carve though. It’s a soft hardwood.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> One is Vick's brand & one is Walgreen's brand.
> View attachment 112748



Your hair really IS short huh?
It’s looks like it must be nice and cool though.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

They bout kill me in the summer


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Your hair really IS short huh?
> It’s looks like it must be nice and cool though.



3 in. Soon as I get my 2 in. guide comb I'm firing up my new barber clippers & going to town.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> 3 in. Soon as I get my 2 in. guide comb I'm firing up my new barber clippers & going to town.


Mines almost 40 inches. 
You seem to really enjoy clipping your own hair. I know I would too if I had short hair. For a while I shaved above my ear on one side. I really liked it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

It started off with me trimming my own bangs. Then when my hair got long there for a while I would make ponytails on each side & snip off the ends that way. Then just like a week ago? I got the old clipper out & tried my first ever short haircut on myself without being able to see the back. It went ok. So now I wanna try the barber clippers this new way to see what happens.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2020)

I think if I were gonna do that I'd feel better buying it than trying to figure out how to make it but thanks anyway Abeland.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> It started off with me trimming my own bangs. Then when my hair got long there for a while I would make ponytails on each side & snip off the ends that way. Then just like a week ago? I got the old clipper out & tried my first ever short haircut on myself without being able to see the back. It went ok. So now I wanna try the barber clippers this new way to see what happens.


I like it and am a tad jealous. I’d love to be brave enough to just cut my hair whenever and whatever the idea. That must feel so liberating and the creativity you can experiment would be off the wall which means FUN. I like fun.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

Did I go off topic? lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I like it and am a tad jealous. I’d love to be brave enough to just cut my hair whenever and whatever the idea. That must feel so liberating and the creativity you can experiment would be off the wall which means FUN. I like fun.


It takes guts to cut hair you can't see or do something & not know for sure if you're gonna screw it up. I've been looking at several videos & watching how they use the clippers & will test run with it off before I start. I'm waiting for my 2 inch comb to come. 

Not sure how much experimenting I'll do. I'd have to look at some more videos for that I think. LOL!

I just hope I don't get COVID & die first. I wanna cut my hair. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2020)

IDK...did you? LOL


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

I have been trimming my own hair for about 10 years now. Currently it’s easy to trim since it’s longer due to taper but anything bra strap length or shorter was really difficult plus my hair is wavy/curly which makes it harder to trim straight. 

When my hairs short I have so many cowlicks that I either have to tolerate or style it everyday. Styling long hair is far easier. 

Another thing I use but not consistently are things like Claritin or Benadryl. Antihistamines but I have to be careful with taking them cause they can speed the heart up and cause panic attacks which I’m susceptible to.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2020)

I use nasal sprays or those vaposticks. I have trouble with Sudafed but, not Benadryl. Have a good day Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I use nasal sprays or those vaposticks. I have trouble with Sudafed but, not Benadryl. Have a good day Keesha.


Out of order? 
Lol. Yeah I’m rambling. 
 Have fun trimming.


----------

